# Construcción de un "Probador de Válvulas"



## Rorschach (May 8, 2016)

La idea surgió luego de haber visto en una página web, la construcción de un sencillo y económico probador de válvulas, el cual sin embargo reúne buenas prestaciones para las funciones que fue diseñado.-
El probador utiliza  2 multímetros digitales económicos ( pueden ser tipos ZR160 o 161), los cuales sin embargo tienen un error de precisión menor al 1%, esta opción es mucho más económica que comprar 2 miliamperímetros digitales.-

*El circuito original es este:*


Hice unas pruebas provisorias, y funciona bien, sin embargo para realizarlo en forma definitiva le hice unas modificaciones al circuito original para lograr muchas más opciones de tensiones de placa y pantalla (g2), como así también tener mayor rango de tensión de BIAS.-

* El circuito modificado es este:*


Luego publicaré la lista de componentes, ya terminé de construir el transformador de poder, más tarde publicaré imágenes del mismo.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (May 11, 2016)

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Lucho LP (May 12, 2016)

Espectacular Gustavo! Casualmente ayer estuve viendo en YouTube una demostración tuya con un probador e válvulas comercial que tenes. Muy interesante por cierto.sigo atento el hilo porque me gustaría tener algo de esto. Saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (May 12, 2016)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Espectacular Gustavo! Casualmente ayer estuve viendo en YouTube una demostración tuya con un probador e válvulas comercial que tenes. Muy interesante por cierto.sigo atento el hilo porque me gustaría tener algo de esto. Saludos!



Gracias Lucho LP!!!   , si quieres, puedes apreciar mi Hickok 6000A, aquí en el foro:
_ Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas _

Y también aquí:_ Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi _

y por último:_ Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi _

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (May 15, 2016)

Aquí están, estos son :




Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Lucho LP (May 16, 2016)

Que bueno está ese trafo con bornera! Donde lo conseguiste Gustavo? Que nombre elegiste!
Saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (May 16, 2016)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Que bueno está ese trafo con bornera! Donde lo conseguiste Gustavo? Que nombre elegiste!
> Saludos!



Muchas Gracias por tus comentarios , yo calculé y construí el transformador de poder, luego publicaré imágenes de su elaboración.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Lucho LP (May 17, 2016)

Me gusta mucho este proyecto y seguramente lo termine construyendo. 
Todavía no tengo mucho conocimiento acerca de los distintos tipos de válvulas y estoy experimentando con un pre que lleva cuatro 12AX7.
Ahora pregunto desde una ignorancia casi total: 
Con esta herramienta estarían cubiertas las válvulas comunes que se encuentran en los amplificadores de audio mas populares? 
O se trata de algo muy específico de otro campo como RF?
Perdón si pregunto una burrada!
Saludos.-


----------



## Rorschach (May 17, 2016)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Me gusta mucho este proyecto y seguramente lo termine construyendo.
> Todavía no tengo mucho conocimiento acerca de los distintos tipos de válvulas y estoy experimentando con un pre que lleva cuatro 12AX7.
> Ahora pregunto desde una ignorancia casi total:
> Con esta herramienta estarían cubiertas las válvulas comunes que se encuentran en los amplificadores de audio mas populares?
> ...



Es apto para probar la mayoría de las válvulas de audio, tanto para pequeña señal y gran señal,  también las de RF, y que estén comprendidas dentro de las válvulas de recepción, el probador mide hasta 200 mA de corriente de placa, con tensiones para placa y g2, desde 90 Vcc hasta 350 Vcc, y permite regular la polarización negativa de grilla (g1) desde 0 Vcc hasta -60 Vcc.- 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## fdesergio (May 18, 2016)

Una pregunta "necia" se podria probar un TRC de television normal de color??


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 18, 2016)

yo a los tubos los mido verificando la tencion solamente
cuando el cañón no emite o no emite como corresponde ,este se eleva la tencion


----------



## Rorschach (May 20, 2016)

*Cálculo transformador de poder, Primario 220Vca, Secundario  42 Vca  3 Amperios, con derivaciones para 6,3 Vca, 15 Vca, Y 30 Vca.-*
*P * ( potencia ) :  e • i  :             42 Vca  •  3 A :    126 W   
* P* : *126 W*
*S * ( sección cuadrada del núcleo):  1,… • √P ,  esta fórmula para hallar la sección cuadrada del núcleo sirve para transformadores de hasta 1 KW, donde el coeficiente 1,… , puede variar dependiendo del tipo de servicio y calidad que se requiera, desde 1,1 ( comercial y muy económico) hasta 1,5 ( servicio continuo y extremada calidad),  yo elegí  1,2 dado que en  la mayoría de los casos de pruebas de válvulas, no pasará de la mitad de la potencia calculada, entonces:
*S*:  1,2 • √ P  :    1,2 • √126 : 13,47    S: 13,47 cm2, le damos +- 5% más, por pérdida en el apilado, y nos queda : 
*S : 14 cm2*
*B* ( inducción elegida ) :  10000 gauss (10T), dado que empleé laminación acero al silicio de 0,5 mm de espesor y 2 W de perdida por Kg.-
*B : 10000 gauss*
*N1* ( número de espiras del primario) :   V1 • 10 a la 8va /  4,44 • F • S • B
Donde V1 es la tensión de línea aplicada al primario, F es la frecuencia de línea, S es la sección cuadrada del núcleo, y B es la inducción de trabajo elegida, y expresada en gauss.-
*N1* :    220Vca • 10 a la 8va /  4,44 • 50 hz • 14cm2 • 10000 gauss : 736, a esta cifra le daré un +- 9% más, para que tenga mejor regulación, fijando entonces la cantidad de espiras del primario en : 800 
*N1:  800 espiras*
*N2* (número de espiras del secundario, 42 Vca ) :  N1 • V2  / V1  :   800 • 42 / 220 : 153 espiras
*N2:  153 espiras *
*N3* ( derivación para 6,3 Vca ) : *en la espira 23 de N2*
*N4 *( derivación para 15 Vca ) :  *en la espira 55 de N2 *
*N5* ( derivación para 30 Vca ) :  *en la espira 110 de N2*
*d* : densidad de corriente elegida para las secciones de los alambres : *3 A / mm2*
*D1* ( diámetro alambre esmaltado primario):
Corriente del primario:  W / V1 : 126 W /220 Vca : 0,573 A
Sección cuadrada del alambre :  I / d :  0,573 A  / 3 A mm2 : * 0,191 mm2*
Diámetro del alambre :  2 • √sección / π   :  2 • √ 0,191 / 3,1416 :  2 • √ 0,070797 : 2 • 0,2466 : 0,4932 mm, redondeamos :  0,50 mm
*D1 diámetro alambre primario : 0,50 mm*

*D2* ( diámetro alambre esmaltado secundario ) :
Corriente : 3 A
Sección cuadrada del alambre :  3 A / 3 A mm2 :* 1 mm2*
Diámetro del alambre :  2 • √sección / π  :  2 • √1 /3,1416 :  2 • √0,31831  :  2 • 0,5642 :  1,128 mm, redondeamos : 1,20 mm 
*D2** diámetro alambre secundario : 1,20 mm*
*Laminación a utilizar : 125 ( 32 mm rama central)*
*Apilado : 44 mm*
*Carrete : Nylon de 32 mm x 44 mm*
La laminación se eligió en función de que quepa el bobinado completo, haciendo el cálculo previo, a los que les interese, pueden ver como se calcula, aquí:Amplificadores a válvulas
Detalles constructivos, ver adjuntos e imágenes :





Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (May 24, 2016)

Imágenes de la elaboración del circuito impreso para la fuente de poder y multiplicador de tensión a partir de una placa virgen de 10 cm por 10 cm.-

    

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (May 25, 2016)

Ver imágenes de la placa fuente de poder terminada  , en estos días la probaré ..., para ver si funciona correctamente, calculo que si funcionó en la improvisación, no tendría que haber inconvenientes, siempre es mejor probar antes del montaje en el chasis.-

    

Saludos Cordiales
Roschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 4, 2016)

Hoy hice la prueba de la fuente de poder, todo OK  , todas las tensiones del multiplicador dan bastante bien !!!.-
Muestro en imágenes, tensión de entrada al rectificador : +- 42 Vca, y multiplicador X 6 : +-340 Vcc, habiendo entre 212 y 215 Vca de linea.-





Luego seguiré con una prueba incluyendo la fuente de bias, testearé  un par de válvulas , y si sale bien, encarare el proyecto completo  .-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 17, 2016)

Aproveché el feriado de hoy e hice un armado provisorio con la fuente de polarización, y realicé una pruebas con una válvula 6V6GT y una 7027A, todo funcionó OK  .-
Ahora vamos por la construcción completa y definitiva  .-
Los mantendré informados a medida del avance  !!!

*El instrumento de la izquierda muestra la corriente de placa en mA, el de la derecha muestra la tensión negativa de polarización de grilla (g1).-*

      

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 10, 2016)

Terminé de realizar la plaqueta optoacopladora para las baterías de 9 vcc que alimentan los 2 multímetros digitales: funciona OK 

Ver circuito optoacoplador en circuito modificado, izquierda, abajo : Construcción de un " Probador de Válvulas"





Ver miniatura de adjuntos

A medida del avance, seguiré publicando  


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Ene 24, 2020)

@Rorschach, gracias por otra genial aportación.
Por lo que veo en el esquema, este tester sirve para medir la corriente y hacer medidas de transconductancia, a tres posibles tensiones de ánodo y pantalla (screen), ¿no es así?

¿Los optoacopladores son para encender automáticamente los multímetros cuando se enciende el tester?


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 24, 2020)

En Clave de Retro dijo:


> @Rorschach, gracias por otra genial aportación.
> Por lo que veo en el esquema, este tester sirve para medir la corriente y hacer medidas de transconductancia, a tres posibles tensiones de ánodo y pantalla (screen), ¿no es así?



En realidad es así en el circuito original, que es el que está  arriba de todo, pero si te fijas abajo del original, esta el circuito que yo he modificado, el cual tiene 9 tensiones para placa, y 9 tensiones para pantalla, y las puedes combinar como se quiera, también modifiqué la tensión máxima de bias llegando a -60 Vcc.-



En Clave de Retro dijo:


> ¿Los optoacopladores son para encender automáticamente los multímetros cuando se enciende el tester?



Exacto !!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## clemengata (Nov 23, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Terminé de realizar la plaqueta optoacopladora para las baterías de 9 vcc que alimentan los 2 multímetros digitales: funciona OK
> 
> Ver circuito optoacoplador en circuito modificado, izquierda, abajo : Construcción de un " Probador de Válvulas"
> 
> ...



Hola*.* Buenas tardes : estoy mirando éste hilo sobre este comprobador*,* me parece muy buena idea realizarlo*,* lo único quizás sea por mi inexperiencia*,* me haría falta*,* si no le importa*,* los pasos a seguir en la comprobación para saber los pasos uno a uno a tener en cuenta y no meter tensiones con algún interruptor en otra posición ( de cambio de voltaje ) y aportar otro voltaje distinto a la válvula y romperla, por ejemplo el datasheet de la EL84 figura max. volt ánodo 250 Ua, 48Ia,-7,3 Ug1*.* 

Yo interpreto que si le meto 250 *V* en placa -7,3 en Rejilla*,* si mido Intensidad de ánodo y marca 48m*A* ¿ Estaría bien la válvula en esa prueba *? A*l igual que el ajuste del biass yo tenía la idea que el  montaje push Pull*,* para variar miliampers de consumo*,* en ánodo al acercarte a O *V* bajando desde alimentación negativa los milis aumentan*,* pero aquí pregunto por el multímetro que intercala de intensidad*. ¿C*ontrola eso que al variar aumente conducción*? E*n fin*,* perdón si mi comentario es una burrada lo que digo pero estoy empezando*.* Gracias*.*


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 23, 2020)

Hola, respecto de tu inexperiencia que citas : no se cual es tu grado, pero este probador de válvulas, como cualquier otro, funciona con tensiones muy altas, dado que las válvulas electrónicas funcionan con alta tensión, esto implica riesgo grave, electrocución, y peligro de muerte, debes tener conocimientos técnicos, experiencia, y seguir normas de seguridad para evitar shock eléctrico, si no tienes estos conocimientos, llévalo a construir a un técnico con experiencia.
Aclarado este punto, de ahora en más, lo que hagas, corre por tu exclusiva responsabilidad.

Si te fijas, en el circuito " modificado", este tiene 9 tensiones fijas para aplicar : que van de +- 80 V c.c. a  +- 340 V c.c. sin carga, y de +- 76 V c.c.  a  +- 310 V c.c. con carga.
Estas tensiones son para  placa (ánodo,a), y para grilla pantalla (g2).-
Respecto del BIAS, o sea la tensión negativa para polarizar la grilla de control (g1), esta es regulable desde 0 V c.c. a  -60 V c.c. .-
En toda válvula, una vez elegida la tensión de placa, y pantalla, cual la será +- la que indica el manual de válvulas para clase A simple (single), con el potenciómetro del BIAS a máxima tensión negativa (-60 V c.c.) se lo lleva hasta la tensión negativa que indica el manual, y tomas lectura de la corriente de placa, y listo.-
P.D. : El potenciómetro del BIAS es el que hace que la válvula conduzca más, o menos, la grilla de control (g1) es la que regula la corriente de placa (a), más negativa : menor corriente de placa, menos negativa: mayor corriente de placa.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## bacte (Dic 4, 2020)

Hola a todos
Bonito proyecto Don Gustavo

Estoy pensando en hacerlo, pero mirando los esquemas he visto que el condensador electrolitico ,que creo que hace de filtro para la corriente de Bias,en su esquema esta marcado como C8 y en el esquema original como C3 estan polarizados de diferente manera .
Mi pregunta es ¿no tendria que estar polarizado al reves, ya que la corriente de Bias es negativa??
Corrijame si estoy equivocado ya que mis conocimientos son poco mas que basicos
Un saludo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 4, 2020)

Hola Bacte, tienes razón, está dibujado al revés, como no debe ir, sucede que el diagrama que publiqué es uno de los borradores en el que estuve trabajando, 🤷‍♂️, suerte que el definitivo no lo eliminé, y lo tengo guardado con los borradores.-
Ahí va el que corresponde, y ahora está bien   :

​De todos modos, si te fijas en el montaje provisorio que realicé para ver como funciona el probador, el capacitor electrolítico del bias está conectado como corresponde  :  Construcción de un " Probador de Válvulas"

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## bacte (Dic 5, 2020)

Hola de nuevo.
Muchas gracias por la corrección.
He visto en la lista de materiales, que los conmutadores S1,S2 y S3 son de 2circuitos y 4 posiciones,  ¿se pueden utilizar de 1 circuito,o hay que usar los de dos, instalandolos en paralelo para duplicar el aguante de los mismos?
Un saludo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 5, 2020)

Las llaves selectoras S1, S2, y S3 son de "2 pisos", y 4 posiciones, las compré así para conectar en paralelo para que soporte mejor la corriente, y duren más, lo importante, es no cambiar las posiciones bajo carga, para que no chispeen, y se destruyan, o duren poco tiempo.-

Respecto al primer mensaje, donde dices que tu intención es hacer el probador de válvulas, y donde también dices que tus conocimientos son poco más que básicos, este probador de válvulas, como cualquier otro, funciona con tensiones muy altas, dado que las válvulas electrónicas funcionan con alta tensión, esto implica riesgo grave, electrocución, y peligro de muerte, debes tener conocimientos técnicos, experiencia, y seguir normas de seguridad para evitar shock eléctrico, si no tienes estos conocimientos, llévalo a construir a un técnico con experiencia.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## bacte (Dic 5, 2020)

Muchas gracias por su preocupacion
Soy electromecanico de profesion y desde hace unos años trabajo en una empresa en la que fabricamos prensas de deformaci'on por golpeo de alto tonelaje, y los variadores que controlan los servomotores funcionan sobre los 660 v cc y manejan una potencia hasta 2500kW,
Ya se que tengo que ir con todo el cuidado del mundo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 5, 2020

Le dejo un par de fotos devlos motorcillos que mr toca instalar
Estos son servomotores de 2x 2000kW de potencia cada uno
Un gran saludo y muchas gracias por su preocupación y por compartir su sabiduria conmigo
Un gran saludo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 5, 2020)

Esta todo bien Bacte, hombre precavido vale por dos !!! , el que dijo que tenía conocimientos un poco más que básicos fue usted, y mi mensaje era advertir de los conocimientos, y cuidados que hay que tener, nada más.-
Lo felicito por lo motores que ha instalado, o va a instalar.-
Cualquier consulta, a sus órdenes.
Otro gran Saludo


----------



## bacte (Dic 5, 2020)

Ya voy instalando alguno que otro.
Y para mi al lado de ustedes mis conocimientos al respecto son un poco mas que básicos.
Voy a ver que material tengo por aqui y empiezo a hacerlo.
Y muchas gracias de antemano porque seguro que les vuelvo a molestar con alguna duda.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## clemengata (Dic 10, 2020)

Hola Buenas Tardes señor. Rorschach, Gracias por su consejo,  y Respuesta a mis preguntas. Estoy ahora con otro proyecto, pero
el proximo sera este Probador de Válvulas. He tardado en responderle, lleve el portátil a repararlo se fue la pantalla. Muchas Gracias Saludos. 
y Perdón al Foro por mis Faltas, y  mala expresión en la primera consulta.


----------



## bacte (Feb 16, 2021)

Hola a todos
Por fin tengo todo el material necesario, y lo mas importante TIEMPO para empezar a construir el comprobador.
Ya tengo montada, comprobada, y descargada para evitar algún susto, la fuente de alimentación, como podrán ver funciona perfectamente



Una pregunta Don Gustavo
¿Puedo sustituir el piloto de neón por éste?
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 16, 2021)

Hola bacte, muy bien por el avance , cuando ví el impreso de la fuente, y el multiplicador, pensé que era el mío , por lo menos desde el lado de los componentes se ve igualito.

Respecto de tu pregunta, la lámpara para indicar cortos debe ser de *Neón, *tal cual está en el circuito, y en la lista de materiales.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## bacte (Feb 16, 2021)

Muchas gracias Gustavo
Respecto a la fuente me tome la licencia de copiarselo ,
Si le debo algo por los derechos o izquierdos de autor, no dude en decirmelo 😜😜😜
Tengo la intención de hacerlo esta semana ,que tengo ,algo increible de creer ,tiempo libre
Ya ire subiendo mis progresos y consultandote las dudas que tenga
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 17, 2021)

Buenos días Don Bacte(rio) a raiz de su comentario "Si le debo algo por los derechos o izquierdos de autor, no dude en decirmelo", debo aclararle que Don Gustavo es muy reservado con estos temas, así como que yo soy su representante legal en España.
Respondiendo a su inquietud de los derechos de autor, SI, debe usted pagar un cánon en mi cuenta; en breve le facilitaré los datos.
Reciba un cordial saludo.


----------



## bacte (Feb 17, 2021)

Buenos dias Don Gustavo
Espero que no le haya molestado mi comentario sobre los derechos de autor,si es asi le pido disculpas por ello. Nada mas lejos de mi intención el molestarle,al contrario le estoy enormemente agradecido por el tiempo que esta usted dedicando a resolver mis dudas en este proyecto.
 Saludos y le vuelvo a pedir disculpas


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 17, 2021)

Buenos días bacte, su comentario no me molesta para nada, al contrario, me divierte 😂.
Respecto del cánon por derechos, es tal cual le dijo Juan Carlos, quien en breve le enviará los datos bancarios para que usted haga el depósito correspondiente  🤣😂😅.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 17, 2021)

Grande Gustavo ¡¡¡¡¡ Quiero que me adoptes !!!!!!!! 
Un abrazo.
P.D.: Profesor Bacterio, Don Gustavo y yo somos grandes amigos, es por ello que le hemos gastado UNA BROMA, si le he molestado, mil disculpas. Reciba un cordial saludo.


----------



## bacte (Feb 17, 2021)

Buenas a todos
En ningun momento me ha molestado, por eso no se preocupen, al contrario el primero que se apunta a ese tipo de bombardeos soy yo
El buen humor es la sal de la vida, ycon la que nos esta cayendo , mucha falta nos hace

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 17, 2021

Bueno a otra cosa, hoy me he dedicado en el proyecto al trabajo ¨FISNO Y DELICADO¨
He construido la caja del comprobador

La caja la he hecho utilizando un retal de bandeja portacables de acero de 200 x 100mm, la longitud de la bandeja es de 460mm y de la tapa de 440mm
los laterales los he hecho con dos trozos de tapa de bandeja de 100.
Creo que mañana empezare a montar, pues ya la he dejado pintada,


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 18, 2021)

Fantástica realización Bacte, se nota que por tu trabajo tienes buenas manos.
Una consulta , el probador de vávulas es una herramienta muy concreta como su propio nombre indica.....¿¿¿¿¿ Montas circuitos valvulares de audio ???? ¿¿¿¿¿ Es para tu trabajo de maquinaria eléctrica de potencia ???? 
Estuve de joven unos años de ascensorista y en los ascensores de lujo, que trabajaban en CC, se alimentaban con TIRATRONES, el precursor del tiristor con técnica de lámparas.....
Vaya, curiosidad que tiene éste forero en saber el uso del medidor de válvulas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 18, 2021)

bacte dijo:


> Ya tengo montada, comprobada, y descargada para evitar algún susto, la fuente de alimentación, como podrán ver funciona perfectamente


Buen día bacte ! He visto en la primera imagen que has utilizado un transformador toroidal.
​
¿ese es el definitivo?, o ¿lo usaste para prueba?.
Si es el definitivo, ¿lo has hecho tú?, si es así, ¿has fijado las tensiones de los
 secundarios tal cual recomiendo?
Cuéntanos un poco acerca de esto, y si puedes, envía imágenes.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## bacte (Feb 18, 2021)

Buenos dias /tardes a todos
respondiendo a Juan Carlos, el probador es para uso personal.Tengo un monton de valvulas que he ido guardando de los amplis de guitarra de unos amigos
Montar he montado algun que otro kit y algun proyecto que sque  de elektor
Los sevomotores como los que puse aqui von comandados por unos variadores ,estos transforman la tension de alimentacion a c.c. junto con unos condensadores,tardan para poder hacre los cambios de velocidad y de sentido de giro de los motores.
Ya te pondre alguna foto de ellos para que los veas, te puedo indicar que susn medidas son aprox.2500x500x500mm y pesan unos 600kg cada variador
Don Gustavo .
El transformador si es el definitivo,me han echo el favor de fabricarmelo un amiguete que tiene un taller de bobinado de motores y estan hechos con sus parametros.
Acabo de recoger la caja ya pintada y empezare a montar ya 
bueno alguna cosilla ya he adelantado,el piloto de corto, era de led y me dijiste que tenia que ser de neon ,lo pregunte por recorde que habia visto circuitos en los que el piloto, ademas de señalizar hacia tambien de resistencia,pues lo he vaciado y le he acoplado un neon que tenia por aqui y he aprovechado para meter dentor de la carcasa los dos diodos que lleva





Para alimentar los polimetros en vz de usar los optoacopladores y las pilas,levoy ahacer una pequeña fuente ,ya que buscando en el  ¨cajon desastre¨ ,ese que todos tenemos aparecio por alli perdido un alimentador de 9v c.a.
Voy a seguir avanzando,ahora que el mando supremo me deja,a ver lo que dura.
Mas tarde me vuelvo a conectar y les cuento
Un gran saludo
Nacho


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 18, 2021)

¿¿¿¿¿¿ Porqué no hay una cerveza en ese banco de trabajo como en la anterior sesión de fotos ?????????
Un saludo.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 18, 2021)

bacte dijo:


> El transformador si es el definitivo,me han echo el favor de fabricarmelo un amiguete que tiene un taller de bobinado de motores y estan hechos con sus parametros.



Muy bien !!!, cuando puedas envía imágenes detalladas del transformador .




bacte dijo:


> Para alimentar los polimetros en vz de usar los optoacopladores y las pilas,levoy ahacer una pequeña fuente ,ya que buscando en el  ¨cajon desastre¨ ,ese que todos tenemos aparecio por alli perdido un alimentador de  9v c.a.


​*En la imagen veo un solo un alimentador de 9 Vca, y necesitas dos.
Si observas bien el circuito, verás que ambos multímetros están referenciados a potenciales de tierra distintos, por lo que sí, o sí, deben llevar cada uno su propia fuente de alimentación.-*


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## J2C (Feb 18, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> .......
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262544​*En la imagen veo un solo un alimentador de 9 Vca, y necesitas dos.
> Si observas bien el circuito, verás que ambos multímetros están referenciados a potenciales de tierra distintos, por lo que sí, o sí, deben llevar cada uno su propia fuente de alimentación.-*
> ...



Con dos capacitores conectados al bobinado y duplicando el circuito rectificador y regulador creo que salva el inconveniente.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2021)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿ Porqué no hay una cerveza en ese banco de trabajo como en la anterior sesión de fotos ?????????
> Un saludo.


La cerveza es para brindar despues de todo armado y funcionando 100% OK , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 18, 2021)

Tocayo "Con dos capacitores conectados al bobinado y duplicando el circuito rectificador y regulador creo que salva el inconveniente." como pasó con las modificaciones que sugerías a Eduardo en el PCB del Loudness del Texas, si no pongo el GPS no lo entiendo.....¿¿¿¿ Un dibujito de lo sugerido ????? y de paso valoramos además de la inventiva técnica, la artística....
Un saludo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 18, 2021

Daniel "La cerveza es para brindar despues de todo armado y funcionando 100% OK" el problema es que si brinda cada soldadura va a acabar con "un tablón" de miedo.......
Un abrazo.


----------



## J2C (Feb 18, 2021)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Tocayo "Con dos capacitores conectados al bobinado y duplicando el circuito rectificador y regulador creo que salva el inconveniente." como pasó con las modificaciones que sugerías a Eduardo en el PCB del Loudness del Texas, si no pongo el GPS no lo entiendo.....¿¿¿¿ Un dibujito de lo sugerido ????? y de paso valoramos además de la inventiva técnica, la artística....
> Un saludo
> ......


Me extraña tocayo (y casi paisano) que a nuestra edad pida un dibujito, pero  bueno .......



Como Ud. lo pidio, ahi esta su GPS !!!

Es válido para pequeños consumos por la Xc a 50 Hz aunque dentro de ciertos valores se puede modificar el valor de los capacitores.

Supongo y pronto lo confirmare (realizando una prueba con distintas consumos) que con las fuentes que cargamos los celulares será más sencillo dado que conmutan a más de 10 KHz  por lo que la Xc será muchísimo menor y permitirá un consumo mayor dentro de las limitaciones de esos cargadores de celulares (1/2 A).


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 18, 2021)

Agradecido por la aclaración. No entiendo, vaya, desconozco técnicamente que función tienen los condensadores del segundo rectificador. No he visto esa disposición nunca, tendre que retomar mi formación.
En todo caso si lo que se pretende es no compartir las masas???? No valdría con ese mismo circuito que has dibujado sin los condensadores??? O sea cada rectificador y filtro independiente (nutridos en paralelo del trafo) generaría su negativo propio.
Pero mi ignorancia va más allá aún pues todo esto es para alimentar dos polímetros que se usan como amperimetro y voltimetro en lugar de unos costosos y caros indicadores....


----------



## J2C (Feb 18, 2021)

Juan Carlos

Dado que Rorschach en su post *#42* aclaró que ambos multímetros están referidos a masas distintas entonces ambos deben tener alimentaciones con masas distintas como por ejemplo 2 bobinados ó transformadores y los circuitos rectificador+regulador propio de cada uno sin unir las masas.




Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Agradecido por la aclaración. No entiendo, vaya, desconozco técnicamente que función tienen los condensadores del segundo rectificador. No he visto esa disposición nunca, tendre que retomar mi formación.
> ...........
> Pero mi ignorancia va más allá aún pues todo esto es para alimentar dos polímetros que se usan como amperimetro y voltimetro en lugar de unos costosos y caros indicadores....


Los condensadores están aislando completamente un puente rectificador del otro, con lo cual generan masas totalmente aisladas entre ellas que incluso te permiten referir a masa el "*+*" del 2do puente rectificador.




Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> ......
> En todo caso si lo que se pretende es no compartir las masas???? No valdría con ese mismo circuito que has dibujado sin los condensadores??? O sea cada rectificador y filtro independiente (nutridos en paralelo del trafo) generaría su negativo propio.
> Pero mi ignorancia va más allá aún pues todo esto es para alimentar dos polímetros que se usan como amperimetro y voltimetro en lugar de unos costosos y caros indicadores.


Ese tipo de conexión que sugieres no sirve. Si analizas el esquema de conexiones que posteo Rorschach al inicio del thread *#1* te daras cuenta que un multimetro esta midiendo la corriente de placa con tensiones de entre 90 y 250 Vcc y el otro está midiendo la tensión negativa de grilla.
Lo que genera diferencias de potencial entre ambos multímetros de mas de 250 Vcc.

Como ejercicio realiza el esquema que tu sugieres que conecta las masas de cada multímetro según el esquema y la diferencia de potencial y analiza que pasa con los diodos.




Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> ....
> tendre que retomar mi formación.
> ....


Si tu tienes que retomar tu formación, pues que me queda  a mi que me recibí de Electrotécnico Orientación Electrónica en 1975, hace apenas 45 años !!!!!!


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## bacte (Feb 18, 2021)

Buenas noches
Muchas gracias por decirme lo dela alimentación, la verdad es que no me habia fijado.
He seguido el circuito y seria ,por lo menos conectar y quemar los multimetros, He encontrado otro trafo de dos bobinados inependientes ,
hare dos fuentes y lo alimentare con ese
Respecto a lo de la cervecita, en ese momento me estaba tomando un vino con gas,como se ve claramente en la foto😜😜
Y cada soldadura no brindo , cada dos o tres....

Fijate en la parte de arriba a la izquierda
En las siguiente sesion ya saco la cerveza
Don Gustavo ,aqui le dejo unas fotos del trafo,ya lo tenia anclado al chasis pero no me ha costado nada el soltarlo
Mide ,96mm de diametro exterior,41 de interior y 48 mm de altura ,es de 100Va
Aqui os dejo como va ha quedar el comprobador, ahora me falta el cablearlo.
A ver lo que me dejan hacer mañana ,que el mando supremo ha ordenado que mañana tengo que hacer otras cosas
ya les sigo informando
Un gran saludo a todos
Nacho


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 19, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> *En la imagen veo un solo un alimentador de 9 Vca, y necesitas dos.
> Si observas bien el circuito, verás que ambos multímetros están referenciados a potenciales de tierra distintos, por lo que sí, o sí, deben llevar cada uno su propia fuente de alimentación.-*





bacte dijo:


> Buenas noches
> Muchas gracias por decirme lo dela alimentación, la verdad es que no me habia fijado.
> He seguido el circuito y seria ,por lo menos conectar y quemar los multimetros, He encontrado otro trafo de dos bobinados inependientes ,
> hare dos fuentes y lo alimentare con ese



Hola bacte ! excelente que tengas ese transformador con dos bobinas independientes, y hacer las dos fuentes, debes fijarte con atención cual es la tensión final en C.C., la carga de esos multímetros es muy baja (+-250 uA), calculo que entre 9 Vcc, y 9,8 Vcc estaría bien, no sé cuanta más sobretensión pueden soportar sin estropearse.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## bacte (Feb 19, 2021)

Hola a todos 
Las fuentes para los multimetros ya las tengo hechas,me dan 9,05 y 9,02volt respectivamente,por lo que van de lujo
Hoy he dejado acabada las alimnentaciones del equipo,ya estan como se van a quedar definitivamente.



Ahi se puede ver las fuentes de los multimetros ,las he montado directamente en una placa de prototipo. le he montado ala salida unos conectores de tipo barrilete para darles tensión.
Al trafo y a la fuente les he puesto unos conectores multihilo que van con terminales faston de 2,8mm, se suelen usar mucho en automoción

A ver si mañana me dejan avanzar mas que hoy, y empiezo a cablear el comprobador
Un saludo


----------



## bacte (Feb 21, 2021)

Muy buenas a todos
IT´S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ya lo he terminado , y parece que funciona.
Entre ayer y un rato esta tarde lo he acabado, ahora me queda comprobar que tal mide con alguna lámpara,mañana subiré al trastero y me las bajare todas para testearlas.
Me he subido el tester que llevo en el coche , que entra bastante bien en la rtapa de la caja ,y asi puedo medir bien la tensión de la placa
Encima de los zocalos de las valvulas, he dejado un hueco para instalar otro par de zocalos más.
Don Gustavo ,un par de preguntas  ¿No seria conveniente montarle una resistencia para la descarga de los condensadores de la fuente al acabar de utilizarlo??.
Ya se que el estado de la valvula me lo va a indicar la corriente de  la placa,pero ¿como determino en que estado esta?, me explico¿Que tanto por ciento de menos me tiene que dar para catalogarla como buena ,medio uso o mala???
Aqui pongo unas fotos de como ha ido el cableado.
Espero que les guste el resultado final
Un gran saludo
Nacho


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 21, 2021)

bacte dijo:


> Don Gustavo ,un par de preguntas  ¿No seria conveniente montarle una resistencia para la descarga de los condensadores de la fuente al acabar de utilizarlo??.


Si te fijas en el circuito, verás la resistencia de carga R3 que es de 180 K, yo utilicé una de 150 K, y la que tu has colocado supongo que es de 180K, pues no se distinguen bien los colores, con la de 150 K una vez apagado el equipo, los capacitores se descargan totalmente a través de ella en +- 30 minutos.-


​Respecto de como probar las válvulas mañana te comento .

Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach 
​


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 22, 2021)

Todavía no pruebes válvulas, si te fijas en la lista de materiales verás que las llaves S3, y S4 son de 4 posiciones (posición 0, 1, 2, y 3) en el circuito se me pasó de dibujar la posición 0, que es la de inicio, y que no debe tener ninguna conexión, ahí en la posición 0 deben estar seteadas S3, y S4 cuando se enciende el equipo, y esto es para que primero se establezca si hay cortos internos en la válvula.

Me voy a dormir, luego sigo explicando !!!!


----------



## bacte (Feb 22, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Todavía no pruebes válvulas, si te fijas en la lista de materiales verás que las llaves S3, y S4 son de 4 posiciones (posición 0, 1, 2, y 3) en el circuito se me pasó de dibujar la posición 0, que es la de inicio, y que no debe tener ninguna conexión, ahí en la posición 0 deben estar seteadas S3, y S4 cuando se enciende el equipo, y esto es para que primero se establezca si hay cortos internos en la válvula.
> 
> Me voy a dormir, luego sigo explicando !!!!


Entendo ni
Muchs gracias, que descanses bien
Un saludo


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 22, 2021)

La lámpara de neón de prueba de cortos tiene dos funciones. Las llaves S3, y S4 de ajuste de voltaje de placa y grilla pantalla
deben estar en la posición 0 (apagado/off)  antes de la prueba, vale decir en la posición que no alimenten a la placa, y a la grilla pantalla.
Cuando el probador se enciende por primera vez y la válvula no ha calentado, cualquier corto en placa, o en grilla pantalla pantalla iluminará la lámpara de neón. Si no hay  cortos, la lámpara se mantendrá apagada hasta que la válvula se termine de calentar y emita, donde ahora el flujo normal de electrones iluminará la lámpara proporcionando la segunda función como lámpara indicadora de encendido.
Luego de este procedimiento, y si el test de cortos indico que no hay cortos, se podrá dar las tensiones elegidas para placa, y para grilla pantalla, y hacer la prueba de la válvula.
Sería conveniente volver a apagar el equipo, y luego elegir las posiciones (tensiones) de S3, y S4, (esto es para no chispear las llaves), y luego hacer la prueba.

Omití la posición 0 en el circuito, si bien en el listado de materiales figura que las llaves S3, y S4 son de 4 posiciones.
Cuando provisoriamente probé con 6V6, y con 7027A para ver como funcionaría el equipo, lo hice sin la lámpara de neón para probar cortos, sin ninguna otra protección, y sin las llaves S3, y S4, por eso no observé en ese momento la omisión de la posición 0 en el circuito.

Como verán el equipo todavía no lo he construido 🤷‍♂️, cuando pueda lo empezaré a construir, habrán visto que los materiales los tengo todos, quizás también puede ser que no lo haya hecho todavía, debido a que ya tengo un probador profesional Hickcok desde hace mucho tiempo : ver : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 22, 2021

Bueno......, ahora el circuito quedaría así (s.e.u.o.)  :

​


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 22, 2021)

*P.D. : espero que se haya entendido todo , en todo caso, preguntar !*


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 22, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> *P.D. : espero que se haya entendido todo , en todo caso, preguntar !*


Gustavo ¿¿¿¿¿ Va a llover mañana en Valencia ???? Es por coger paragüas.......
Un abrazo.


----------



## bacte (Feb 22, 2021)

BUenas noches
Gracias por la explicacion Gustavo ,se entiende perfectamente
Si te fijas yo ya monte los conmutadores  S2 S3 S4 con posicion de 0
He ido a probar hace un rato,la verdad es que esta tarde he tenido poco tiempo,tenemos mañana mi hija y yo examen de mates.
Al empezar a probar he tenido algun problemilla,
Los explico,
Pongo una JJ e34l en el zocalo ,me fijo en el pinout de la misma ,conecto los puentes entre las bornas,pongo el trafo en la posicion de 30V,segun los datos de la valvula me dice que la primera tension de prueba es 250v,y segun una tabla de tensiones que medi, en la posicion 3 de la fuente y alimentada a 30v son 255v. lLe doy tension para qu vaya calentando,los conmutadores de placa y de pantalla estan a 0, y me funde fusible,lo cambio y achaco a que se haya fundido porque el fusible era de 0,5A,le pongo uno de 1A le doy tension y vuelve a fundir,eso ya no es normal,en el esquema lo marcas como 0.75A.
Desconecto los cables de las bornas ,por si valvula esta mal , aunque no deberia estarlo,cambio otra vez el fusible y lo vuelve a fundir.
Abro el tester le suelto los conectores, cambio el fusible ,le doy tension y empiezo a conectar,meto tension a los multimetros y sin problema,meto tension al trafo y me funde el fusible, desconecto el trafo ,le vuelvo a dar tension y el trafo suelto va bien,suelto los cablees del conector y empiezo a conectarlos uno a uno, 6;3 bien ,15 bien ,30 bien meto 42 bien, muevo el comutador de 0 a 1 y salta, dewsmonto el conmutador lo compruebo y las posiciones 1 y 3 communicadas, mucho ha durado y compre ese modelo por que en teoria aguantaba 10a a 220v.
Desmonto el conmutador y le coloco unas regletas para ver si puedo medir algo,le doy tension y veo que el tester de tension de placa me marca 248v,
Reviso los conmutadores y veo qu estan a 0 ,los desconecto y los compruebo y veo que estan bien,lo vuelvo a conectar todo y veo que sigo teniendo corriente,A REPASAR CIRCUITO, ESQUEMA EN MANO!!!!!
Creo haber encontrado el fallo, esta en el conexionado del piloto de neon.Va directo a la salida 3 de la fuente y los diodos que lleva en el otro lado dan paso de tension a la plac a y ala pantalla
Desconecto el neon de la fuente y ya no tengo corriente,
POR FIN PUEDO MEDIR UNA VALVULA!!!!
Lo preparo todo le doy tension de caldeo y a los 5 minutos , para estar bien seguro de que esta caliente , apago y le doy tension a la fuente ,vuelvo a conectar, con el Bias a -60v.Empiezo a mover el bias y veo que miliamperimetro no se mueve,le coloco otro tester por fuera , conectandolo don de las bananas  y veo que me mide.
desmonto el tester ,pensando que en alguno de los cortos que ha habido ,haya fundido el fusible,lo compruebo ybien,
Entonces me doy cuenta se porque nio me mide,por culpa de la vagueza de la electricidad,
Un profesor que tuve en FP nos decia¨ que la electricidad,cosa dificil de creer,es  mas vaga que vosotros,ya sabemos que circula por donde menos resistencia¨ tiene,fijaros en la posicion del diodo que hay a la en trada del mikliamperimeto,esta colocado entre los bornes, el tester tiene mas resistencia que el diodo asi que pas a traves de esta dejando al tester de lado ,por eso no mide ,lo he cambia do de sitio y POR FIN HE PODIDO MEDIR ALGO!!!!
Mañana le dareb la vuelta a los didos el neon y probare a ver si va asi bien
Os dejo un dibujo de cmo he colocado el diodo del mA
Mañana os cuento mas
UNsaludo Nacho


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 22, 2021)

Una pregunta acabo de quedar estupefacto.
¿Esto es posible?
Facebook Groups 
No sé si se pueda ver el enlace, pero si s un amplificador con un TRC como un bulbo.🤔


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 22, 2021)

Hola a todos , caro Don bacte tengo una pregunta recontratonta : ? seguro de que la lampara Neon que enpleyaste como indicador  realmente  tienes un resistor de limitación de curriente armado en série con esa ?
Te pregunto eso porque una lampara Neon cuando enciendida tiene una resistencia serie muy baja y como aclaras que cuando la desliga del circuito lo corto circuito desaparece............
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 22, 2021)

Aca, al menos en la foto que subió tiene una de 120k. Ojala no se la haya sacado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 22, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Una pregunta acabo de quedar estupefacto.
> ¿Esto es posible?
> Facebook Groups
> No sé si se pueda ver el enlace, pero si s un amplificador con un TRC como un bulbo.🤔


Bueno , si ese video es verdadero o fake eso jo ya no se , pero no pude resistir en  contestar a un otro mienbro que aportava una respuesta totalmente recontra "off-topic" , Jajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 22, 2021)

Bacte, más allá de lo sugerido por Daniel, que aparte está bien planteado, considero que debes revisar todo lo montado, y ver si hay algo que esté mal hecho respecto del circuito, algo que serviría para prueba, sería desconectar el conjunto Neón resistor, y los diodos D7, D8, y D9,  y probar una válvula, y ver si funciona bien, si funciona bien, revisa si ésta correcto el montaje de los componentes desconectados, y revisa los componentes también, de lo contrario hay que seguir buscando el error.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 23, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Una pregunta acabo de quedar estupefacto.
> ¿Esto es posible?
> Facebook Groups
> No sé si se pueda ver el enlace, pero si s un amplificador con un TRC como un bulbo.🤔


Es de acceso restringido....no se puede visualizar.......


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2021)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Es de acceso restringido....no se puede visualizar.......


Hola estimado colega Don Juan use tu cuenta de Facebook , si no tienes crie una o si no quieres hacer preste de alguien para puder mirar .
Despues hay que hacer un enzamen bien sensillo de conocimento basico  en electronica para puder registrarte y participar.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## bacte (Feb 23, 2021)

Hola a todos


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don bacte tengo una pregunta recontratonta : ? seguro de que la lampara Neon que enpleyaste como indicador  realmente  tienes un resistor de limitación de curriente armado en série con esa ?
> Te pregunto eso porque una lampara Neon cuando enciendida tiene una resistencia serie muy baja y como aclaras que cuando la desliga del circuito lo corto circuito desaparece............
> !Suerte!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



respondiendo a Daniel e  lneon lo saque de un viejo interruptor que tenia por ahi y esta tal como lo saque


Rorschach dijo:


> Bacte, más allá de lo sugerido por Daniel, que aparte está bien planteado, considero que debes revisar todo lo montado, y ver si hay algo que esté mal hecho respecto del circuito, algo que serviría para prueba, sería desconectar el conjunto Neón resistor, y los diodos D7, D8, y D9,  y probar una válvula, y ver si funciona bien, si funciona bien, revisa si ésta correcto el montaje de los componentes desconectados, y revisa los componentes también, de lo contrario hay que seguir buscando el error.
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


Gustavo, eso que sugieres,es exactamente lo que hice ayer que explique en elpost que puse .Gran fallo mio el no nombrar los diodos.
En la foto que subi se ve en rojo donde he puesto ahora D7 ,en serie con el comun del amperimetro ,ya que si se pone como manda el exquema
el multimetro tiene mas resistencia interna que el diodo y  la corriente va por el diodo. 
D8 y D9 los he conectado al reves de como marca el exquema y los probare esta tarde 
Despues les cuento
Un saludo 
Nacho


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Una pregunta acabo de quedar estupefacto.
> ¿Esto es posible?
> Facebook Groups
> No sé si se pueda ver el enlace, pero si s un amplificador con un TRC como un bulbo.🤔


 





						Sonido Valvular empleando un Display V.F.D.
					

Preamplificador valvular con un Display V.F.D. como Tubo de vacio.       Objetivo:   Crear un pre amplificador utilizando un tubo de vacío (válvula electrónica) con el objetivo de poder percibir las distintas formas de distorsión de estos componentes. Como los la mayoría de los nacidos a fines...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## bacte (Feb 24, 2021)

Buenas noches
H e ido aprobar con otro neon tal como me aconsejo el amigo Daniel y como despues me ratifico  Gustavo,
He conectadio el neon y me fundia fusible.
Buscando he visto que el tester de mA ha echo un corto 
Este fin de semana que creo que tendre otra vez algo de tiempo , cambiare el conmutador S2 y repasasre otra vez todo el circuito par ver si localizo el problema.
Ya les contare mis progresos
Un gran saludo a todos Nacho


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 24, 2021)

Te repito, una vez revisado el circuito, haz una prueba de alguna válvula, pero sin los diodos D7,D8, y D9, y sin el Neón con su resistor, y por las dudas,  los multímetros alimentalos cada uno con su batería de 9Vcc, eso así, debiera de funcionar, tal cual lo hice yo :

​Después que hagas la prueba que te indico, vemos como sigue ....

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## bacte (Feb 24, 2021)

Mañana si consigo un rato libre , instalare el conmutador nuevo para S2 y probare con un par de valvulas
Un gran saludo 
Nacho


----------



## bacte (Mar 8, 2021)

Hola a todo el mundo
Lo primero ,Gustavo es pedirte disculpas por la tardanza en contestar,he tenido que reparar el ordenador,mi sobrina pequeña nos demostro que el suelo es mas duro que la pantalla del portatil
Ya esta listo otra vez
he visto en youtube los videos que tienes de tu amplificador  de 50w.
Te felicito, que maravilla de amplificador,es ESPECTACULAR, si suenan asi de bien los Straits en  los altavoces del portatil,e intuyendo que las pantallas que alimenta el ampli seran de una calidad tambien como minimo excelente,se tiene que experimentar una sensacion cuasiorgasmica
Te vuelvo a felicitar por ello y si la envidia me corroe 😜 😜
Siguendo con el tema ,he aprovechado a cambiar los tres conmutadores por que sin empezar ya estaba uno mal,de los otros no me fio, y viendo que tenia sitio le he montado estos
Estos no creo que se rompan tan facilmente
He realizado varias mediciones con varia valvulas diferentes,y he observado que con la valvula conectada las tensiones de placa y de polarizacion estan fluctuando.
Con las vavulas de potencia , me da una corriente de placa muy parecida a la de la hoja de datos de la valvula, pero en las de previo  la corriente de placa es excesivamente alta
Esta es una 5881 nueva, alimentando placa y G2 con 250v aprox la de reja en -14v  la corriente de anodo tiene que ser 63mA

Esta es una 6l6b usada, la corriente de placa segun la ficha tecnica es de 72mA
Una ecc82 nueva 
Va 250v,VG1 -8,5v, Ia10,5mA

Una ecc83 usada
Va250v; VG1 -2v;Ia1,2mA

LOs multimetros estan  alimentados con sus propias baterias, y he repetido las mediciones con otros multimetros y me dan unas medidas muy parecidas.
Por que me da n unas corrientes tan altas ??,Habra que ponerle una carga mayor para hacer la prueba?
Un gran saludo Nacho


----------



## bacte (Mar 10, 2021)

Hola a todos
Ya he averiguado porque en las válvulas de previo tenia tanta corriente. Estaba alimentando los filamentos de los dos triodos,me autocollejeo.
Ahora creo que miden bien.

Viendo que ya me da unos valores mas correctos , le he puesto D7 de manera provisional y he vuelto a medir,viendo que funciona bien
Como parece que ya va bien, lo he instalado de forma definitiva en el tester de mA del comprobador

Lo he instalado como se ve,lo he cerrado y he hecho varias medidas dando bien, o eso creo

Esta es una ecc83.
He montado de manera provisional otro neón ,tal y como me recomendasteis y he echo varias pruebas.
Me dado cuenta de lo siguiente,si le damos corriente al equipo sin tener nada conectado el neón no se enciende , si le conectamos el tester en la toma de tension de placa el neon se enciende y tenemos corriente en la placa


He probado a conectar otro neón en las tomas del tester y se encienden los dos,
Por lo que parece ,que al poner algo de carga en el circuito el neón se enciende dando tensión a la placa
Al poner una válvula en el circuito,el neón se tiene que encender cuando la lampara este a su temperatura de funcionamiento, si la tension de G1 es demasiado alta el neon no se enciende,este se enciende cuando la tension esta cerca de su valor normal, tube una valvula calentando unos 20min.  y hasta que no le baje la tension de reja no se  encendio.

He estado midiendo una ecc 82  y una ecc83 ,con el neón sin tester en tensión de placa, neón y tester,solo con el tester y sin nada,y me he tenido 4 medidas diferentes
Bien despues intentare hacer pruebas con una lampara de potencia , trasteare un poco mas y les cuento
Un saludo 
Nacho


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 10, 2021)

bacte dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Ya he averiguado porque en las válvulas de previo tenia tanta corriente. Estaba alimentando los filamentos de los dos triodos,me autocollejeo.
> Ahora creo que miden bien.


Hola Bacte, he tenido un par de días complicados, mi idea era responder antes....
Iba a decirte que si las lecturas de corriente de placa  de las 6L6, y la 5881 estaban bien, o sea bastante parecidas con respecto a los valores de las hojas de datos, era imposible que con las mediciones de la ECC83/12AX7, y la ECC82/12AU7 te dieran valores tan altos, salvo que hubiera un error, te iba a mencionar las tensiones de filamentos, porque es común que muchos se confundan, ponen los filamentos en paralelo (para 6,3 V), y luego le aplican 12,6 V, o viceversa.-
Si dispones los filamentos para 6,3 V se unen pines 4, y 5, y uno de los dos cables va en esa unión, y el otro cable va en el pin 9.
Si dispones los filamentos para 12,6 V se deja libre el pin 9, y un cable va al pin 4, y el otro cable al pin 5.
Lo mencionado es para cuando armas un equipo.
Para el probador, debes conectar separados los pines 4, y 5, pero debes asegurar de alimentar cada triodo correctamente !

Muchas Gracias por las Felicitaciones de mi amplificador !!!!  aquí

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## bacte (Mar 12, 2021)

Hola a todos
He estado probando con una valvula de potencia y les cuento resultados.
He usado una 5881.
Con el neón puesto y con la valvula fria ,con la tensiion de G1 alta, el neón no se enciende. Si la tension de G1 la ponemos como indica la ficha de la válvula ,estando la valvula fria el neon se enciende un poco y a medida que calienta se enciende mas.Dandole tension 
Dandole tension a la placa y la reja de pantalla,250volt. aprox, el neon se apaga casi por completo ,pero la corriente de placa no es la correcta
Si le desconectamos el neon la corriente de placa sube bastante.Por lo que veo con el neón conectado no funciona correctamente.
Despues de revisar el esquema y el montaje ,y asegurarme de que esta todo según el esquema, recorde que Gustavo dijo al principio del tema que el circuito original no es suyo , que este es una una version mejorada ,y como ademas comento en el post nº 56 que lo hadbia montado provisoriamente sin neon ,decidi localizar el articulo original
Estuve buscando por la red y localice el articulo del comprobador, ya lo dejo aqui psteado,la traduccion es de google translator ,por lo que tiene alguna que otra patada al vocabulario.
Tras leerlo varias veces decidi reacerlo como indica el articulo.
Con el neon sigue pasando lo mismo.
REvise las fotos del montaje, y he visto que hay un par de cosas que estan montadas de manera difernte a lo explicado en el articulo.
Fijaros en la parte de los conmutadores de tension, los diodos del neon estan conectados directamente al comun.En el caso de G2 no hay problema, pero en el de placa esta instalado por delante del multimetro de corriente,lo instale asi y sigue funcionando mal.
Volvi a leerme el articulo otra vez y a revisar las fotos y he visto que D2 yC3 estan montados directamente en la banana de G1 y que la tension que regula es en alterna ,ya que en el potenciometro de bias solo se ve cableado.
Tambien me he fijado que las fotos de las pruebas de las valvulas el neón esta apagado y segun lo explicado en el articulo deberia estar encendido , parte de arriba a la derecha. Las fotos son de una 12AX7 y de una KT88
Yo ya no se por donde seguir, si me podeis aclarar algo de lo del neon os lo agradezco.
Un saludo 
Nacho


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 12, 2021)

bacte dijo:


> Despues de revisar el esquema y el montaje ,y asegurarme de que esta todo según el esquema, recorde que Gustavo dijo al principio del tema que el circuito original no es suyo , que este es una una version mejorada


Hola bacte !
*En ningún momento he dicho que lo que hice es una versión mejorada*, solo dije que amplié el rango de tensiones de placa, pantalla, y bias, por lo cual, y aparte de estas modificaciones de ampliación de tensiones,* el circuito es exactamente igual al del autor*, no de la primera versión, sino de la versión completa tal cual está en el PDF que enviaste, y que por supuesto yo lo tengo desde mucho antes de comenzar esta publicación :


Rorschach dijo:


> Hice unas pruebas provisorias, y funciona bien, sin embargo para realizarlo en forma definitiva *le hice unas modificaciones al circuito original para lograr muchas más* *opciones de tensiones de placa y pantalla (g2), como así también tener mayor rango de tensión de BIAS.-*



Considero que debe de haber algún problema con el conjunto Neón/resistor utilizado, quizás debas probar distintos valores.-
De todos modos en la página de Valve heaven de donde has obtenido el PDF, puedes comunicarte con el autor del circuito Grant Wills,  decirle que estás construyendo el probador, y explicarle el inconveniente, en su momento yo me comuniqué, y respondió, y he visto en la página que le responde a todas las personas .
Creo que es una buena opción ir al fuente !!!, y de paso nos comentas !!!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## bacte (Mar 12, 2021)

Hola Gustavo
Hare lo que me dices, desempolvaremos el ingles y pondre en contacto con el señor Willis
Ya les iré contando 
Un saludo 
Nacho


----------



## carlos zamora (May 6, 2021)

Muy buen trabajo, excelente las explicaciones, me gustaría saber tu canal de youtube para ver tus trabajos funcionando, gracias, saludos desde Uruguay.


----------



## bacte (Ene 5, 2022)

Hola a todo el mundo
Lo primero desearles a todos, que en  este año que acabamos de estrenar,se les cumplan todos sus deseos
Lo segundo es pedir disculpas por no haber escrito antes para contarles los  resultados  de las pruebas realizadas tras hablar con el señor Willis
Creia haberlo echo, y hoy trasteando me he dado cuenta que no,.
Cuando termine de escribir el post me autocastigo
Vayamos por partes,
El problema del neón ,era que la resistencia del neón que estaba  usando era de120k, esta tiene que ser como poco de 220k (para una tension de 250volt). Como bien sabemos ,con el diseño de Gustavo llegamos a los 350-360 volt, por lo que la resistencia del neón tiene que ser mayor
Tras probar con varias, le he puesto en serie una de 270k  y ya va bien
Respecto al problema que tenia ,´estando S3 y S4  en posicion 0 y teniendo el neon  montado,  habia tensión en la placa,y sin el neon no,¨
Bien , el problema lo generaba yo al medir con el multimetro ,ya que cerraba el circuito al poner a negativo la punta de prueba.
Las fluctuaciones de tensión que habia al probar una valvula de potencia, eran originadas por C5 que estaba mal,era reciclado
He sustituido C5 y C6 por otros de 660uF / 450 volt .He puesto dos condensadores de 330uF en paralelo para C5 y he echo lo mismo para C6 y ya no hay fluctuaciones
Tras corregir estos fallos , el probador funciona correctamente
Un gran saludo
Nacho


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 5, 2022)

Bueno, me alegra sobremanera que hayas podido hacerlo funcionar    !!!
Todo indicaba que debía ser así, dado que las pruebas que yo había hecho en el provisorio, (sigue así ) habían demostrado que todo estaba bien, y funcionaba correctamente, y muchos que lo habían realizado, comentaron en la página del Sr. Willis de Valve Heaven del buen funcionamiento del probador.
Bueno, ahora a disfrutarlo, y a testear válvulas !!!! 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2022)

bacte dijo:


> Las fluctuaciones de tensión que habia al probar una valvula de potencia, eran originadas por C5 que estaba ma*l,era reciclado*


Supongo que a no muchas personas se les ocurriría usar elementos reciclados en un instrumento de medición....


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 5, 2022)

bacte dijo:


> Vayamos por partes,
> El problema del neón ,era que la resistencia del neón que estaba  usando era de120k, esta tiene que ser como poco de 220k (para una tension de 250volt). Como bien sabemos ,con el diseño de Gustavo llegamos a los 350-360 volt, por lo que la resistencia del neón tiene que ser mayor
> Tras probar con varias, le he puesto en serie una de 270k  y ya va bien


En su momento cuando adquirí los componentes, los 2 pilotos de Neón venían (vienen) para 220/230 Vac, no hay para 380 Vac, o por lo menos yo no los conozco, así que deje uno de ellos tal cual estaba, que es el que se utilizará para encendido, y el otro que es para detectar cortos, lo desarmé, le saqué el resistor de 100 K, y coloqué uno de 220K.
A veces a uno, se le escapa hacer todos los comentarios.
Supongo que algún día de estos, terminaré de hacerlo.

​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## bacte (Ene 5, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Supongo que a no muchas personas se les ocurriría usar elementos reciclados en un instrumento de medición....


En ese momento es lo que tenia a mano,pero al ver que hacia cosas raras. a la neurona le dio por trabajsr , y rs lo primero que sustitui, el eslabon mas debil ,ya que el resto es todo nuevo


Rorschach dijo:


> En su momento cuando adquirí los componentes, los 2 pilotos de Neón venían (vienen) para 220/230 Vac, no hay para 380 Vac, o por lo menos yo no los conozco, así que deje uno de ellos tal cual estaba, que es el que se utilizará para encendido, y el otro que es para detectar cortos, lo desarmé, le saqué el resistor de 100 K, y coloqué uno de 220K.
> A veces a uno, se le escapa hacer todos los comentarios.
> Supongo que algún día de estos, terminaré de hacerlo.
> 
> ...


Con la resistencia de 220k, en mi montaje no funcionaba bien , tras hacer varias pruebas le he puesto una de 270k en serie con el neon y la resistencia de 120k del mismo, por lo que si se le sustituye la resistencia al neon , esta será de 390k


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 5, 2022)

Sucede que las lamparitas de neón vienen de distintos valores, tipos NE-1, NE-2, NE-3, y variantes, con distintas tensiones de ruptura, y corriente.
Para que no se destruyan estas lámparas, dado que presentan resistencia negativa, se emplean distintos valores de resistor en serie para limitar la corriente.
Vaya a saber cual es la montada en tu caso.
En mi caso con cambiar el resistor de 100 K que viene para 220 Vca, por uno de 220 K, funciona perfectamente con 380 voltios, tal cual se aprecia en imágenes .


----------



## clemengata (Ene 31, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Sucede que las lamparitas de neón vienen de distintos valores, tipos NE-1, NE-2, NE-3, y variantes, con distintas tensiones de ruptura, y corriente.
> Para que no se destruyan estas lámparas, dado que presentan resistencia negativa, se emplean distintos valores de resistor en serie para limitar la corriente.
> Vaya a saber cual es la montada en tu caso.
> En mi caso con cambiar el resistor de 100 K que viene para 220 Vca, por uno de 220 K, funciona perfectamente con 380 voltios, tal cual se aprecia en imágenes .


Hola Buenas noches, quería hacerle una pregunta, voy a realizar este montaje con sus modificaciones para hacer un comprobador de válvulas y había pensado si ya que está echa digámoslo así una “ Fuente Anodica “si el multiplicador de tensiones podría ser utilizado como fuente de pruebas para radios a válvulas o experimentos con válvulas amplis previos etc.Me explico yo por ejemplo necesito probar un previo u otro montaje que se alimenta con 125v ¿ puedo alimentarlo con la salida del multiplicador de 125 y masa de D C . Muchísimas Gracias


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 2, 2022)

Hola Clemengata, si piensas como dices de hacer el probador de válvulas, ten en cuenta lo que te he dicho al principio en un mensaje anterior de este post :


Rorschach dijo:


> *Hola, respecto de tu inexperiencia que citas : no se cual es tu grado, pero este probador de válvulas, como cualquier otro, funciona con tensiones muy altas, dado que las válvulas electrónicas funcionan con alta tensión, esto implica riesgo grave, electrocución, y peligro de muerte, debes tener conocimientos técnicos, experiencia, y seguir normas de seguridad para evitar shock eléctrico, si no tienes estos conocimientos, llévalo a construir a un técnico con experiencia.
> Aclarado este punto, de ahora en más, lo que hagas, corre por tu exclusiva responsabilidad.
> 
> 
> ...


*Hola, respecto de tu inexperiencia que citas : no se cual es tu grado, pero este probador de válvulas, como cualquier otro, funciona con tensiones muy altas, dado que las válvulas electrónicas funcionan con alta tensión, esto implica riesgo grave, electrocución, y peligro de muerte, debes tener conocimientos técnicos, experiencia, y seguir normas de seguridad para evitar shock eléctrico, si no tienes estos conocimientos, llévalo a construir a un técnico con experiencia.
Aclarado este punto, de ahora en más, lo que hagas, corre por tu exclusiva responsabilidad.*

Lo repito por el tipo de preguntas que haces.

La fuente de poder del probador de válvulas de este post, está formada por el transformador de poder, el rectificador, y multiplicador, con sus respectivos capacitores electrolíticos, y está diseñada para alimentar dicho probador, esta fuente de poder debe ser colocada, y montada dentro del gabinete donde se arma el probador, de manera segura, y que su aislación sea óptima, esta genera alta tensión, y una vez que se usa el probador, los capacitores quedan cargados, y su descarga es muy peligrosa, luego de un tiempo se van descargando lentamente por medio del resistor R3.
No recomiendo el uso de esta fuente para otro cometido.
Salvo que hagas otra igual, y la montes en otro gabinete con todas las medidas de seguridad, que deben tener las fuentes que generan tensiones altas.


----------



## clemengata (Feb 2, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Hola Clemengata, si piensas como dices de hacer el probador de válvulas, ten en cuenta lo que te he dicho al principio en un mensaje anterior de este post :
> 
> *Hola, respecto de tu inexperiencia que citas : no se cual es tu grado, pero este probador de válvulas, como cualquier otro, funciona con tensiones muy altas, dado que las válvulas electrónicas funcionan con alta tensión, esto implica riesgo grave, electrocución, y peligro de muerte, debes tener conocimientos técnicos, experiencia, y seguir normas de seguridad para evitar shock eléctrico, si no tienes estos conocimientos, llévalo a construir a un técnico con experiencia.
> Aclarado este punto, de ahora en más, lo que hagas, corre por tu exclusiva responsabilidad.*
> ...


Hola Buenas Noches Sñor Rorschach, si mi pregunta surge a raíz de un comentario que hicieron en un foro había un Sñor. Que quería utilizar un montaje de estos que le metes 30V y suben a 300V, mas menos pero circuito conmutado de estas modernas. Vaya por delante que Ami Personalmente no me gustan Ruidosas todas las de Pc y el resto. Y le aconsejaron que no se podían utilizar para Radios porque no valían. Y Yo pienso que este doblador no es conmutado y si valdría, pero para asegurarme me dirijo a Ustedes. Ya que estoy aquí y es sobre el tema he diseñado P C B ( a la antigua usanza con rotulador y atacar la placa con líquidos como se ha echo siempre ).de todo el circuito incluidos porta válvulas para que prácticamente no haya una maraña de cables; el transformador no tengo igual lo voy a intentar con este que adjunto dibujo y este alimentado con transformador de aislamiento Siempre.Siento si me he extendido demasiado pero Os Leo Mucho y Me habéis enseñado muchas cosas Os lo Agradezco eternamente. Muchísimas Gracias.


----------



## unmonje (Feb 2, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> La idea surgió luego de haber visto en una página web, la construcción de un sencillo y económico probador de válvulas, el cual sin embargo reúne buenas prestaciones para las funciones que fue diseñado.-
> El probador utiliza  2 multímetros digitales económicos ( pueden ser tipos ZR160 o 161), los cuales sin embargo tienen un error de precisión menor al 1%, esta opción es mucho más económica que comprar 2 miliamperímetros digitales.-
> 
> *El circuito original es este:*
> ...


Me parece a mi ó C8 ¿ esta dibujado al revés ? digo    por si acaso, el usuario que en 2022 dijo que, lo quiere armar según insinuó. Para que lo tenga  en cuenta.
De paso, me sonreí, cuando vi los* optos* que conectan las baterias de los tester, porque primero vi los instrumentos y luego el resto, e iba a recordar que, alimentarlos de la linea domiciliaria, aunque muy filtradas, pueden hacer del instrumento, algo inestable segun puede comprobar  haciendo algo parecido, y el display dificil de leer.
Afortunadamente, el autor del original lo sabía y apuesto que Don Rosch tambien lo sabe y ahora, todos lo sabemos.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 2, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Me parece a mi ó C8 ¿ esta dibujado al revés ? digo    por si acaso, el usuario que en 2022 dijo que, lo quiere armar según insinuó.


*"unmonje", ¡¡¡ sería muy interesante que antes leyeras completo el post, en vez de buscar errores que ya fueron solucionados oportunamente  !!!! *


Rorschach dijo:


> Hola Bacte, tienes razón, está dibujado al revés, como no debe ir, sucede que el diagrama que publiqué es uno de los borradores en el que estuve trabajando, 🤷‍♂️, suerte que el definitivo no lo eliminé, y lo tengo guardado con los borradores.-
> Ahí va el que corresponde, y ahora está bien   :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 258393​De todos modos, si te fijas en el montaje provisorio que realicé para ver como funciona el probador, el capacitor electrolítico del bias está conectado como corresponde  :  Construcción de un " Probador de Válvulas"
> ...


----------



## unmonje (Feb 2, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> *"unmonje", ¡¡¡ sería muy interesante que antes leyeras completo el post, en vez de buscar errores que ya fueron solucionados oportunamente  !!!! *


No buscaba* errores*, leía , miraba y sin querer lo ví, de tantos años de ver circuitos, eso es todo. Lo demás vino por añadidura y me pareció oportuno, para quien le interese, aclarar el punto, eso es todo. Después  el humor es una constante.
En otro aspecto, lamentablemente, no siempre dispongo del tiempo que quisiera Don Roschach, que tenga buena tarde.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 2, 2022)

Sucede que no tener tiempo para leer una publicación completa, y emitir una corrección, cuando esta ya fue corregida en su momento, hace que lo oportuno sea inoportuno.🤷‍♂️
Y siempre con todo el humor !!!! 
Que tenga una Buena Noche Don unmonje


----------



## clemengata (Feb 3, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Me parece a mi ó C8 ¿ esta dibujado al revés ? digo    por si acaso, el usuario que en 2022 dijo que, lo quiere armar según insinuó. Para que lo tenga  en cuenta.
> De paso, me sonreí, cuando vi los* optos* que conectan las baterias de los tester, porque primero vi los instrumentos y luego el resto, e iba a recordar que, alimentarlos de la linea domiciliaria, aunque muy filtradas, pueden hacer del instrumento, algo inestable segun puede comprobar  haciendo algo parecido, y el display dificil de leer.
> Afortunadamente, el autor del original lo sabía y apuesto que Don Rosch tambien lo sabe y ahora, todos lo sabemos.


Hola unmonje uno de los usuarios que lo va a montar soy yo y Si sabía lo del condensador si lee, el montaje estaba bien.Fue una confusión de subir un esquema u otro. De todos modos mi pregunta no era sobre el condensador era si afecta a nivel de ruidos en recepción de radio a válvulas utilizar este montaje multiplicador alimentando receptores.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 3, 2022)

Clemengata, no solo el montaje previo está bien, también el esquema correspondiente en su momento, y explicación (04/12/2020)  mensaje #23  : Aquí


Clemengata, debes escribir con signos de puntuación, puntos, comas, etc., en bloque y de corrido no se entiende bien lo que quieres decir.


clemengata dijo:


> De todos modos mi pregunta no era sobre el condensador era si afecta a nivel de ruidos en recepción de radio a válvulas utilizar este montaje multiplicador alimentando receptores.


Anteriormente, en ningún lado preguntas por el nivel de ruido que podría provocar el multiplicador alimentando un receptor a válvulas  (no debiera generar ruidos más allá de los propios de una fuente con aceptable filtrado), pero la pregunta la haces ahora, (ya está respondida).
Como este post es : Construcción de un probador de válvulas, al hacer preguntas no correspondientes, se desvirtúa la publicación.
Si tienes dudas, preguntas, acerca de los multiplicadores de tensión, dirígete al foro correspondiente : *Fuentes de Alimentación.*


clemengata dijo:


> el transformador no tengo igual lo voy a intentar con este que adjunto dibujo y este alimentado con transformador de aislamiento Siempre.


Lo que muestras no es un transformador, es un autotransformador, y aunque lo alimentes con un transformador de aislamiento, no lo recomiendo.
Por otro lado las tensiones generadas en las derivaciones del autotransformador, no coinciden ninguna con las tensiones secundarias del transformador del probador de esta publicación, las cuales están calculadas para que luego del rectificado, y multiplicación, se obtengan tensiones DC típicas, acordes según marcan los manuales de válvulas para recepción.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 3, 2022)

Siguiendo el hilo de lo expuesto respecto de las correcciones, informo que también hay un 3er,  último, y definitivo esquema publicado el *22/02/2021*, donde también se explica detalladamente los pormenores. Ver mensajes #54, y #56 :  #54 aquí # 56 aquí.

*Esquema definitivo*



​


----------



## unmonje (Feb 3, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Sucede que no tener tiempo para leer una publicación completa, y emitir una corrección, cuando esta ya fue corregida en su momento, hace que lo oportuno sea inoportuno.🤷‍♂️
> Y siempre con todo el humor !!!!
> Que tenga una Buena Noche Don unmonje


Bueh, a menudo, lo redundante no molesta, si apunta a mejorar algo que, no estaba correcto y para el beneficio general. Es decir, no propagar el error, cosa tan fácil.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 3, 2022)

A vos no te molesta lo redundante, a mi sí,  y sobre todo si es algo que ya estaba corregido, repito : deberías leer completos los post, para no recurrir vos en equívocos, los cuales son tratar de advertir errores que ya han sido corregidos.
"El que hace se equivoca, el que no hace nada, no se equivoca nunca"
Todo desde el humor !!!
Que tengas Buenas Noches unmonje !!!!


----------



## unmonje (Feb 4, 2022)

Gustos , pareceres y _point of view   _


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 4, 2022)

Haz lo que quieras, redunda, redunda, redunda mucho !!!! , pero hazlo en tus publicaciones !!!, No en las mías !!!!.
A ver ...., tienes..., como 929 respuestas propias, busca ahí errores, y redunda todo lo que quieras !!!!  
Todo desde el Buen Humor 😄 !!!!
Que tengas un Buen Día unmonje !!!

P.D.: Gustos, pareceres, point of view, publicalos en Sala de charla, por ejemplo.
No desvirtúes más esta publicación.😉


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 4, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Gustos , pareceres y _point of view   _


Recomendo altamente a veer ( y ouir) : https://www.google.com/search?q=poi...HXpSAcwQ_AUoAXoECAEQAw&biw=1366&bih=635&dpr=1
!Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2022)

*Mensajes temporales*

No es mio ni nada , no es Spam , pero se que a un par les va a interesar 






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------

